# united styles lowrider bike club



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

hit us up at www.myspace.com/familia sotelo
if your intrested and live in the moval, perris,mead valley area


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

also any shows coming up in the area


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that green bike is beautiful


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM YOU GUYS HAVE SOME NICE ASS BIKES :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 20 2008, 10:46 PM~11399533
> *DAM YOU GUYS HAVE SOME NICE ASS BIKES  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks......
we'll be coming out once again athe traffic car show in upland(nov)
and also be on display at the perris fair in october
our bikes are street, mild, and trike but most of all there all ride able
why have a bike and not ride it.


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

sonny and his 16 inch'brother's keeper"


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THATS LOOKS TIGHT TOO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Aug 21 2008, 01:36 PM~11403407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

nice bikes! 
:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE HOMIE FOR THEIR SUPPORT , TIPS & ADVICE
SPECIAL THANKS TO CALI STYLE LOWRIDERS(MOVAL)
WISPER OF VIEJITOS(IE), CAVEMAN OF LATIN LUXURY B.C(PERRIS)
SEE YOU GUYS SOON
NOT READY TO COME OUT YET......
SOMOS POCOS, PERO FAMILA


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

is there any shows coming up in sept or oct


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

got something in the works
for oct 26
saturday nite in moval
stay in touch
it'll be going down for the whole family
just waiting the ok on the location


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: hope to see you all at the viejitos bike show oct 19, in moval


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> is this the bike on that pic :dunno:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Oct 1 2008, 09:39 AM~11749040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT'Z PIMP


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:dunno:
[/quote]

nice


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

yha that is real nice looking keep it coming.


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

new project....


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

need last minute parts
-navy blue cushioned banana seat-
trying to get it together for the veijitos bike show
will travel 70 miles to get it


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

3rd place winner sonny sotelo at the viejitos bike show in moval oct 19








big winners at the perris car show oct 18
deja(veijitos) 1st, emiliano 2nd (united styles) & tommy 3rd(united styles
good job youngsters


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

That kit dont look right.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 05:48 PM~11933465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONT. KIT?? :dunno:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

just used the picture
not one of ours


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

last year in bell


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Oct 5 2008, 05:12 PM~11781512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


woah..love it, looks sick.


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Oct 5 2008, 01:12 AM~11781512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 NICE FRAME


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

at big bear last month


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

at big bear


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: we treat everyone like family


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

getting ready for cali style cruise nite 2006


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

flashback ic of my boy
back in 2006










now he's in the marines and will be deployed to afganastin


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

entertainment by the one and only dj bugssy(feat. on power 106)
live performances 
such as south riverside's lok





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRO4AxpiEx8


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

new show in the works
april 2010


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:


----------

